# Snodog



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone use a snowdog sport for ice fishing? How difficult is the steering for someone who is not super strong? How do you load yours into your vehicle ?


----------



## Chehn048 (Jan 6, 2013)

LooksMoosey said:


> Anyone use a snowdog sport for ice fishing? How difficult is the steering for someone who is not super strong? How do you load yours into your vehicle ?


I have a Snowdog they are a workout to steer standing up if u have a seat it’s much easier but your turns are probably going to be wide taigadogs are same thing as a Snowdog but with a better seat and better steering set up u can use your feet to steer those that’s what I’d like to upgrade to


----------



## justducky430 (Sep 25, 2014)

I ran into a guy last year using one for ice fishing. He was pulling his buddy and 2 other gear sleds. He really seemed to love it and even offered me a chance to drive it. They are no frills but get the job done and better than walking/dragging equipment (and getting sweaty before you start). I didn't think it was too bad to operate. He had a hitch carrier on the back of his truck for transport.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just make sure the throttle doesn't freeze and allow it to take off 🤣 

Has happened!

But really, I know someone with one and it is slower than a quad or sled, but... not by much. As in when we all reach the destination he's only a minute or 2 behind.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I know someone with one and it is slower than a quad or sled, but... not by much. As in when we all reach the destination he's only a minute or 2 behind.

Max speed is limited to 20mph on a snodog, most ATVs top speed is between 50-90 your buddy is probably more than a minute or 2 behind.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

UNCLE AL said:


> Max speed is limited to 20mph on a snodog, most ATVs top speed is between 50-90 your buddy is probably more than a minute or 2 behind.


Max speed and actual average travel speed are 2 different things.

I'm just telling you the real world application...


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

UNCLE AL said:


> I know someone with one and it is slower than a quad or sled, but... not by much. As in when we all reach the destination he's only a minute or 2 behind.
> 
> Max speed is limited to 20mph on a snodog, most ATVs top speed is between 50-90 your buddy is probably more than a minute or 2 behind.


Your lucky if you can hit 20mph on quad or sled pulling gear unless you want your stuff destroyed.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

gatorman841 said:


> Your lucky if you can hit 20mph on quad or sled pulling gear unless you want your stuff destroyed.


50-90 LOL


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Crazy loud, at least the ones on ML. They have hitch carriers to transport


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bucman said:


> Crazy loud, at least the ones on ML. They have hitch carriers to transport


 really? I must be deaf. Snowmobiles are loud, quads are loud compared to Sno-dog.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> really? I must be deaf. Snowmobiles are loud, quads are loud compared to Sno-dog.


That's the ones I've seen they were exceptionally loud. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

UNCLE AL said:


> I know someone with one and it is slower than a quad or sled, but... not by much. As in when we all reach the destination he's only a minute or 2 behind.
> 
> Max speed is limited to 20mph on a snodog, most ATVs top speed is between 50-90 your buddy is probably more than a minute or 2 behind.


I don’t know about you, but I typically do 50 or so on my quad while hauling ice fishing gear. What could go wrong?


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

They must not be that effective. I've only seen 1 or 2 in use. You'd think if they were so awesome more people would run them.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

deagansdad1 said:


> They must not be that effective. I've only seen 1 or 2 in use. You'd think if they were so awesome more people would run them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


I think it’s a pretty good machine, however it’s nowhere near as versatile as a quad or utv. Not many dealers either. I considered buying one, but would get far more use out of a 2 up quad.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

deagansdad1 said:


> They must not be that effective. I've only seen 1 or 2 in use. You'd think if they were so awesome more people would run them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Actually work really good for what they are. But like mentioned, they are no substitute for a quad or sled. Purely for ice fishing they're good.

I'd bet more reliable than a sled. And far cheaper.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Chehn048 said:


> I have a Snowdog they are a workout to steer standing up if u have a seat it’s much easier but your turns are probably going to be wide taigadogs are same thing as a Snowdog but with a better seat and better steering set up u can use your feet to steer those that’s what I’d like to upgrade to


Do you have it titled as an ORV and have ORV stickers on it?


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

MossyHorns said:


> Do you have it titled as an ORV and have ORV stickers on it?


From everything I've ever read is it needs nothing at all. It's considered a towing machine which I guess doesn't put it in any category such as a sled or quad and to this point they haven't made any regs on it but I bet it will only be a matter of time. Most of the videos you watch and ads you read on it say the same thing. I'm sure if you wanted to contact the SoS they would either say as much or have no clue what you are talking about, lol. I had a helluva time registering my kayak and had to convince the lady that I had to having a motor on it. But, I couldn't find a hull # so we went with the number that was on the sticker. Years later I've been getting letters in the mail saying I have to fix an issue with my kayak having the same registration as someone else's craft. So I'm thinking they did the same thing. I even contacted the dealer and asked them where it would be located and got NOTHING from them. I started looking around on it and found a # molded into the plastic that I could barely even start to read since it was sort of scratched up and wore on a little bit so I just said screw it because I haven't had it out the past couple years and won't until I register it again at which time I'll try to give them a different #. 

But again, I just did a quick search on SnowDogs and registration and it says almost no state requires registration. Now, I'm not saying you may not have issues if you took it on the trails but as far as from your truck to the lake and back for fishing, there is no rules on them as far as I know. I've been thinking of getting one for a couple years now. I like the idea of no trailer and driving it right up into the back of my Yukon or onto a cargo hauler thing right on the hitch. I think they would be awesome and a lot of people rip on them for this or that but there are way more pros to one then cons. I've read you can go like 50km on a tank of gas, up to and just over 20mph in decent conditions which is plenty fast enough. They haul a ton of weight. They are much lighter than everything else at around 300lbs. There are reliable as hell with both pull and electric start. There is very little to fail on them and they aren't going to over heat either because you can run them any time of the year. If you don't want something to be multipurpose, or don't care because you have the money, there isn't much better imo. They have a lot of options too and I've seen some modified to make them even better. They take up hardly no space in the garage and could more or less be put under a work bench. A couple guys have posted their own builds on here too and they looked great and worked great.


----------



## Chehn048 (Jan 6, 2013)

I put orv sticker on it it depends on what DNR officer you talk to if you really need it or not so it’s easier to just put one on it


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

Sno Dog appeals to me because I have very limited garage storage space and dont want to haul a trailer to some of the places I ice fish. But with a topper cap on my short bed truck, after loading my flip over shanty & gear, I'm not sure where I could put the SnoDog tub. Does anybody haul their SD "outboard" on a trailer hitch rack, with the tub strapped on top of that?

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a buddy that has one and mentioned he may sell it. He went with tracks on his atv. PM me I’ll get ahold of him if anyone is interested. He’s located near Ironwood Michigan.


----------

